# servicing costs



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi all just fetched my 650 back from Geof Cox Motorhomes,at Denby Derbyshire.About half an hour from where we live.The van looked spanking as they had also given it a clean as part of the service.All done at a price of £265 for the engine service plus a habitation service!Brownhills at Newark wanted to charge me £540 for both. Cheers Lazza :lol:


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Habitation service*

Hi Lazza,

that sounds like you got a really good deal. We have had a letter in from our dealer to say our habitation service is needing done. Got our van last July, have only done about 2500 miles and the habitation service is £135 plus VAT, then we have the garage service over and above. If you don't get the services done (jobs for the boys), then your warranty is worthless.

It really makes you wonder why they give a 3 year guarantee with the vans if you MUST get them serviced when they say you should.

My OH is spitting blood about this at the moment!

Jacobite


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

That is a good deal Lazza I just paid £200 for the habitation service at Discover, well about £165 as I did not pay the VAT. I am expecting around the same for the Fiat service next month, I have been ringing around and some Fiat dealers will do a "Low mileage" service for £130.

Cheers
650


----------



## 108370 (Nov 20, 2007)

Can someone tell me exactly what a 'habitation service ' consists of ?

personally I cannot see anything trhat can be serviced , the heating and boiler units are sealed and are not servicable . The gas system is just a leak check and I guess like me , we all do that regularly.

If the water tanks leak they need re plumbing , so not really a service item.

I understand the base vehicle service requirements as they are clearly laid out in the hanbooks etc, but internally I am just not clear.

Advice please!


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi john, I asked the same question when i took the van in for the service.They do the same for a panel van as they do for a coachbuilt,Pressure test gas system,condition of all hoses,condition and operation of boiler,fridge,cooker and any other items fitted,the water system for operation and leaks and clean out the filters,they also look for any sign of water ingress around the windows and roof vents and condition of sealant around vents.Also test your electrical system to make sure everything is safe to use,I think they check out the charging system and condition of batterys. Cheers Lazza :lol:


----------



## TwinTravellers (Jul 5, 2007)

Just collected the van, having had its first service. Oil change-air filter etc. £132.00. Not bad !!! (Thats if they did what they are supposed to do) Fiat Garage- Nt. London.

Ros.


----------



## 108370 (Nov 20, 2007)

LAZZA said:


> Hi john, I asked the same question when i took the van in for the service.They do the same for a panel van as they do for a coachbuilt,Pressure test gas system,condition of all hoses,condition and operation of boiler,fridge,cooker and any other items fitted,the water system for operation and leaks and clean out the filters,they also look for any sign of water ingress around the windows and roof vents and condition of sealant around vents.Also test your electrical system to make sure everything is safe to use,I think they check out the charging system and condition of batterys. Cheers Lazza :lol:


Thanks for that info, I think it can be done by a competent DIY person, I shall certainly do mine myself based on the the costs quoted the hourly rate must be very high?

It cannot take more than 1 hour of time and there do not appear to be any parts used.

Interesting , I wonder how they pressure test the gas system ?

I had the Gaslow system checked when it was installed and it need a special connector, with guage, to pass gas the wrong way in the system to check the hoses before the regulator, it took around 2 to 3 minutes


----------

